# اللهجة الفلسطينية والفصحى: شَكَر



## Sidjanga

مرحبا

أي طرق في باللهجة الفلسطينية وبالفصحى تقول إنه "بتقول 'شكراً'  لحدا"؟

في هدا الموضوع مثلاً كتبت "بدي أشكر كل المسؤولين على هدا المنتدى".

هاي الجملة\عبارة طبيعية بالفلسطيني؟
منقول "شَكَر\يُشكُر شخص على إشي" بس, يعني بدون حرف جرّ تاني للشخص؟

وبنفع كمان أقول "بدي أقول شكراً لشخص\لحدا على إشي"؟ 
(أحسن أقول "لشخص" ولا "لحدا" في حالات زي هاي إللي(؟) منحكي فيها بشكل عام؟)

في طرق تانية؟ (إذا كانوا هدولا صح )

شو بتقول بالفصحى؟

شكراً


----------



## elroy

بدي أشكر فلان على...

أريد أن أشكر فلانًا على...
أريد أن أتوجه بالشكر لفلان على...

"بدي أقول شكرًا" غريبة شوي.

أحسن إشي تستعملي كلمة "فلان" إذا بدك تحكي بشكل عام.


----------



## Xence

> شو بتقول بالفصحى؟​



أودّ / بودّي أن أشكر فلانا
أريد أن أعبّر عن شكري / امتناني لفلان​


----------

